# Canon MP160 error 5



## jordanv (Jul 13, 2008)

After refilling the cartridge there is a message: Ink cartridge cannot be recognized on screen manuel and Error 5 on the LED of MP160.Not possible to use scan.Could you help me please?


----------



## CorinaB (Jul 13, 2008)

Please, Help! I've got the same problem, and I don't know what to do... I have baught the black ink cartridge just now, but not the coloured one. Still, I've got the same problem... Help!


----------



## kermittech (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 2 Canon MP160 printers. Big mistake: they now both refuse to print or scan, showing E5 error.
I spend around 30 USD here in Asia to replace the black cartridge with an original. None of the 2 printers does even recognize it!!
I'm fed up with this hardware:
- unable to recognize its own genuine - and expensive - cartridges
- deciding when you may or may not print (and blocking your work) according to its own feeling it's time to send you to the shop to be milked.
These 2 printers will soon end up in a landfill (even if they are almost new) and I'll search for customer-friendly models (not wallet-lovers).


----------



## Michael Hough (Mar 20, 2010)

jordanv said:


> After refilling the cartridge there is a message: Ink cartridge cannot be recognized on screen manuel and Error 5 on the LED of MP160.Not possible to use scan.Could you help me please?


----------



## Michael Hough (Mar 20, 2010)

Why are'nt there help on Canon MP160 E5 error


----------

